# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  الإعتداء علي الأموال (النصب)

## فداء نصار

النصب
النصب جريمه من جرائم الاموال العامه وبالتالي يجب ان نميز بين السارق والنصاب .
1- السارق : يستولي علي الاموال خلسه او بالعنف والاكراه ولا تحتاج جريمة السرقه الى ذكاء عند الجاني .
2- النصاب : يحتاج الى قدر اعلي من الذكاء حيث ان النصاب يعتمد علي علي ذكائه في إقناع المجني عليه في تسليمه الاموال وفي بعض الحالات نجد ان المجني عليه يسعي الي تسليم الاموال للجاني .
الشروط المفترضه في جريمة النصب .
1- ان يكون هناك مال .
2- ان يكون المال منقول .
3- ان يكون مملوك للغير .
اركان جريمة النصب : 
                اولا : الركن المادي .
1- النشاط الاجرامي .
2- النتيجه الاجراميه .
3- علاقة السببيه التى تربط النشاط الاجرامى بالنتيجه الإجراميه .
اولا : النشاط الاجرامى : يتمثل في الاحتيال .
س: هل الكذب يقع به النشاط الاجرامى لجريمة الاحتيال او النصب؟
الكذب العادى الذي لا تلحقه وسائل إجراميه تدعمه لا يعتبر نصب    حيث ان المشرع يتطلب وسائل معينه لابد من توافرها لتدعيم جريمة النصب .
*الوسائل الاحتياليه .
1-  الاستعانه بمظهر خارجي .
2-الاستعانه بالغير . وهنا يحاول الجانى اقناع المجنى عليه عن طريق الاستعانه بشخص آخر .
3-إساءة استعمال الصفه .
4-إدعاء إسم كاذب او صفه غير صحيحه .
5-التصرف في ملك الغير : تعتبر وسيله احتياليه تقع بها جريمة النصب .

ثانيا : النتيجه الاجراميه .إذا وقعت جريمه النصب بطرق احتياليه تتحقق النتيجه الاجراميه وهي تسليم المال الى الجاني .

ثالثا : علاقة السببيه : تتمثل في إقناع المجني عليه بتسليم الاموال الي الجاني .

س- متي تنقطع علاقة السببيه في جريمة النصب؟
تنقطع علاقة السببيه إذا توافرت حاله من الحالات التاليه :
1- المجني عليه لم يسلم المال عن طريق الإقناع ولكن بغرض ظبط الجاني متلبسا بالجريمة 
2- ان يكون الاحتيال ليس من شأنه أن يقنع المجني عليه بتسليم المال.
 
الركن المعنوى : يتمثل في القصد الجنائي الذي يتكن من عنصرين :
1- العلم                             2- الإراده

----------

